# Sore Breasts BEFORE Ovulation?



## hopefulwishin

Has any ladies here had sore breasts a day or two before ovulation?

I noticed today that my CP is very high and feels open. Today is day 12 for me. My cycles are usually 30 days. As the day went on, I noticed my nipples and around the edges of my breasts are kind of sore. 

Just wondering if this is something normal to experience before Ovulation occurs?

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

<-- Right here lol. Alwaysssss.


----------



## hopefulwishin

trulybl3ssed said:


> <-- Right here lol. Alwaysssss.

Thanks! I didnt know if it was normal or not?! LOL


----------



## mammag

Oh me me!!! Lol, they get very tender the day before O and remain that way till about 4-5dpo, mine actually get very tender, to the point that they keep me up at night, but this month I took Soy and NO SORE BOOBS!!! It was like a dream!! :)


----------



## ceejie

I was wondering too. I expect to ovulate any day now and yesterday I noticed I am a wee bit tender. I wasnt sure if it was normal or just me.


----------



## hopefulwishin

I just noticed this today. I kind of wondered if I was going to even ovulate at all! I normally get the EWCM around a few days before I ovulate, and this time I havnt got a whole bunch like I normally do. Now that could all change within the next couple of days. Im seeing the tender breasts and nipples, and my CP is very high!


----------



## taylorxx

ME!! Mine have been sooooo sore the past few days and even more so today (pretty sure it's o day). I think soy is making me get these real strong o pains and sore breasts. I hate it but as long as it'll get me a bfp I don't mind :)


----------



## hopefulwishin

Today is cycle day 13 for me, and the tenderness had gotten a tad bit worse, I noticed it more this morning. I will have to see how the next few days go and see what this brings for me.


----------



## Bigmama82

Mine always get sore 2 days before ovulation


----------

